

Desktop game controlled with your Smartphone/Tablet - hussfelt
http://bandcontroller.se/?new=1

======
mrmch
This is rad!

I built a platform for building games (or apps) that use a smart phone or
tablet browser as a controller for a desktop browser.

Check it out here: <https://github.com/mrmch/browser-gt>

It's pretty buggy still, and my BomberMan demo is hokey, but it's designed to
be multiplayer out of the box.

------
afaqurk
This is pretty cool! Definitely engaging. Maybe the instructions shouldn't be
on your phone since that can disengage the user/player. Perhaps they could be
in a notification on the desktop screen the whole time. Looking forward to
seeing what you make of this.

------
acgourley
Should probably have a QR code or option to text the address to a phone
number.

~~~
97-109-107
or even be speech controlled.

------
darkstalker
Opening it with Firefox shows just a message: "Sorry! This is a Chrome
experiment". First time I see a Chrome experiment refusing to run out of
chrome, usually most of them work fine on Firefox.

~~~
alainbryden
Even worse. I opened it in Chrome on my computer, then in Chrome on my Nexus
7, and on the latter it said "Sorry! This is a Chrome experiment".

SS: <http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/3807/img2012112300144.jpg>

------
yReply
Here is space invaders on the desktop controlled by your smartphone from the
browser <http://www.webdigi.co.uk/fun/space/>

